# borrado root en mysql (solucionado)

## txankleto

Pues eso, por un error (o por que soy bastante torpe   :Embarassed:   ) he borrado nada mas instalar mysql y phpmyadmin el usuario 'root'. Lo primero que he hecho ha sido instalar mysql otra vez, pero cuando entro en root me dice que no tengo privilegios.

Hay alguna otra cuenta de administracion de mysql? podria crear una?Last edited by txankleto on Tue May 09, 2006 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

No hay ninguna otra cuenta root salvo que tu la hayas creado con el comando GRANT de SQL.

Puedes restaurar la estructura inicial de MySQL con el comando

```
# emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-X.Y.Z
```

(remplaza X.Y.Z por tu versión de MySQL).Esto, aunque no te hará perder los datos de otras bases de datos (por ejemplo la de PHPMyadmin), sí te hará perder todos los permisos/usuarios de MySQL que tengas , lo cual puede traducirse en no poder leer otros datos de otras bases de datos a pesar de no haberlos borrados. En realidad, auqnue pierdas los usarios/permisos, con el usuario root sí podras leerlos y a base de comandos GRANT lo puedes solucionar para dejarlo como estaba, pero dudo mucho que te acuerdes de todos los permisos para todas las tablas de todas las bases de datos y para todos los usuarios que tuvieses  :Wink: 

Si

-no tenias ninguna base de datos creada a parte de la de MySQL y la de phpMyAdmin

-o sí la tienes pero los datos no son importantes

-o si los datos son importantes pero tienes copia

Entonces puedes parar MySQL, borrar /var/lib/mysql, ejecutar emerge  --config para MySQL y PHPMyAdmin (con la sintaxis indicada antes) y tendras una instalación limpia lista para usarse, sin necesidad de tener que recompilar nada  :Very Happy: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## txankleto

Ok! el mysql perfecto. He creado mi nuevo usuario root. Pero al entrar via phpmyadmin no me deja. Parece ser que se queda pillado con la anterior configuración y no deja entrar. (No he podido hacer el "emerge --config =dev-db/phpmyadmin" me dice que "this ebuild does not a config function").

Por lo que de momento no puedo entrar a phpmyadmin  :Sad: .

P.d: No tenía nada de valor en las bases de datos, mejor así  :Wink: .

Gracias!

----------

## Stolz

Hace tiempo que no uso phpMyadmin y no recuerdo bien en qué momento de la instalación se crea la estructura de datos en la base de datos. Puedes probar a reinstalarlo, y si no funciona, crearla a mano ejecutando alguno de los esquemas que hay dentro de del archivo de fuentes de phpMyadmin. El archivo de fuente se encuentra en  /usr/portage/distfiles/phpMyAdmin-X.Y.Z.W.tar.bz2 (remplaza las letras por tu versión) y los esquemas de creación de la base de datos tienen extensión .sql

Por ejemplo, si el esquema se llama esquema.sql, puedes restaurarlo con el comando

```
# mysql -uUSUARIO -pCONTRASEÑA -hlocalhost pmadb < esquema.sql
```

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## txankleto

Justo estaba haciendo eso cuando estabas escribiendo  :Wink:  (reinstalando) y seguía con el mismo problema.

Releyendo por ahi, he encontrado un setup del phpmyadmin (en http://localhost/phpmyadmin/script/setup.php). Ahí me he dado cuenta que no había ningun servidor activo o añadido. Lo he añadido (me ha debido crear la estructura) y coser y cantar.

He creado contraseña con mysql_setpermission, y tirando millas ya he podido editar el root (que no borrarlo).

Mil gracias y a ver si puedo ayudar a algún despistadillo con esto.  :Wink: . 

Volveré.  :Very Happy: 

----------

